
Panpsychism is needed to quantify consciousness - jackfoxy
https://motls.blogspot.com/2019/01/panpsychism-is-needed-to-quantify.html
======
karmakaze
Without defining what Φ = 1 means, the rest of the argument is meaningless.
For instance say it means "believe they are conscious". Being self referential
normal logical arguments are not necessarirly valid.

